# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Waterside Hostel - by Tintagel

## Robbie

*Map* (Click to enlarge)



*Created in:* Dunjinni / Photoshop
*
Review*
Our first featured Dundjinni based map!  Tintagel brings us the Waterside Hostel, which some of you may know from the classic Temple of Elemental Evil module.  This map is a great testament to using software designed for fantasy mapmaking and pushing the boundaries by adding a post-production process for the lighting and shading which was done using Adobe Photoshop.  Be sure to check out the rest of this module mapping process.

*Artists Notes*
The Waterside Hostel, Nulb
Basic map in Dunjinni, extensive touch-up work in Photoshop

This map was not in the original module - at least not in any real way.  The Waterside Hostel is given all of 3/4 of a page in the module, and no official floor map, so I had to make up most of it.  The module description is short but colorful:




> This place is one of the more substantial buildings in Nulb. It has a foundation of field stone and walls of sawn timber, but is nonetheless a scurvy place. Its main trade is in its tavern room, though occasional travelers stop to spend the night. Rich guests have been known to disappear mysteriously.
> 
> The hostler is a burly fellow with a scarred, pockmarked visage, one eye covered by a patch. The barkeep is lanky and of greasy appearance, but quite tall. Two slovenly wenches and two manservants of surly mein hover about the place.


Sounds like a wonderful place to map!  So far, I have only completed the ground level, and I may never attempt the 2nd floor, because frankly, it would just be a few rooms, and I don't suspect combat will occur there - most of the action will definitely take place in the main room.  So if you need the second floor, buy Dundjinni and map it yerself.  :-P

I spent a bit less time on this map than the other two, partly due it being smaller, but also because I think I am starting to get the hang of both software titles.  I am starting to develop my own shortcuts in Photoshop for lighting and I have a good, organized collection of base images in Dundjinni to play with.  I tried a few new things on this one:  window frame shadows, drop-shadow effects on interior and exterior walls, text, compass and scale, and some use of Photoshop's healing brush to soften edges.  I even tried a .5 pixel Gaussian blur on the outside, to give a bit more attention to the interior of the place.

*Original Thread*
Click here to view the original thread by the author.

----------

